# Housebreaking & crate training an adult golden from scratch - possible?



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My suggestions are in *BOLD*


ms5 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my first post and I have a few questions to ask before I adopt a 14 month old golden retriever.
> 
> ...


----------

